# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > حرفه ای: سوالی در مورد نرم افزار  arc GIS mobile SDK 9.3 ؟؟؟؟؟

## relax_cp

سلام
مدتی است که دنبال نرم افزار arc gis mobile sdk 9.3 میگردم که هنوز برای دانلود جایی گیرش نیاوردم.
لطفا هرکسی اطلاعاتی از نرم افزار و کد نویسی با این رو داره برام بذاره ممنون

----------


## relax_cp

بازم دم خودم گرم.
من معمولا سوالاتی که می پرسم متسفانه کسی نمیتونه جواب بده. به نظرم برای  رشد بیشتر برنامه نویسان ایرانی بهتره که برنامه نویسان به دنبال حل مسائل  سخت بگردند نه مسایل ساده. راه حل مسائل ساده همه جا گیر میاد ولی مسائل  مهم و سخت خیلی کم رفرنس ایرانی و فارسی پیدا میشه پس برای آباد کردن و  پیشرفت خودمون هم که شده مسائل سخت رو حل کنیم.
من بالاخره نرم افزار رو گیر آوردم که با پسوند .cab هست. اینجا میذارم  امیدوارم که دوستان بیشتر تلاش کنند البته اگه دوست داشته باشند که درجا  نزنیم و پیشرفت کنیم.
موفق باشید.
http://uploadfa.net/1390/up7qu7ssl5ir5xtvopoz.zip

----------


## Mehdi Naderi

ArcGIS Mobile  روی نسخه 6و 6.5 ویندوز موبایل نصب میشه
و با ArcGIS Server |Enterprise نصب میشه
اگر  تازه شروع کردین بهتره برین سراغ ویندوز فون و یا اندروید و ios
اگر با دات نت کار میکنید ویندوز فون بهتره و باید سیلورلایت و axml  یاد بگیرین
مورد استفاده شما چیه ؟

----------


## spring3

با سلام 
من هم مشکل  arc GIS mobile SDK 9.3 دارم , چند روزه توی هر سایتی گشتم اما چیزی پیدا کردم 
این لینکی هم که ایشون گذاشتن http://uploadfa.net/1390/up7qu7ssl5ir5xtvopoz.zip 
منقضی شده.
کسی هست که این نرم افزارو داشته باشه؟

----------

